# Central line placement



## nwilliams714

Is a central line placement the same as a PICC line?


----------



## mjewett

Not sure if you mean is it the same code?


Central line codes 36555-36556

or PICC line 36568-36569


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Hi,
central venous catheter ("central line", "CVC", "central venous line" or "central venous access catheter") is a catheter placed into a large vein in the neck (internal jugular vein or external jugular vein), chest (subclavian vein) or groin (femoral vein). It is used to administer medication or fluids, obtain blood tests (specifically the "mixed venous oxygen saturation"), and directly obtain cardiovascular measurements such as the central venous pressure.

PICC LINE:A peripherally inserted central catheter, or PICC line (pronounced "pick"), is a central venous catheter inserted into a vein in the arm rather than a vein in the neck or chest.

Code is also different..

Nalini CPC


----------



## Mklaubauf

I agree there is different codes based on where the line is starting from.   Also remember, if you are using fluoroscopy guidance with the line insertion, you can charge 77001 and either 26 or TC or no modifier depending on the situation and make sure it is well documented.
Marci


----------



## nwilliams714

Thanks for the information, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mary Hammell

*Coder*

I would like a copy of cathers
fax is 281-218-9534


----------

